# Wizard of Oz Green?



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Started up on a Rainshadow RCKJB600-150 6' light jig stick (20-40#) with emerald green hardware on the handle.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Trying out some new color on the guides, that's Madeira 1848 Green, over the Madeira 1780 Dark Teal underwap. Would welcome any comments, I'm not sure about that look.


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

I think that is a good looking combination of greens.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

Good colors.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I think those colors co-ordinate nicely. That's a good looking rod and I especially like how you have done the grips.

Got a question for you though, is there a way to set up the guides that will keep the line off the foregrip or your thumb when you are forced to use heavy drag to get them off the bottom?


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Kim said:


> I think those colors co-ordinate nicely. That's a good looking rod and I especially like how you have done the grips.
> 
> Got a question for you though, is there a way to set up the guides that will keep the line off the foregrip or your thumb when you are forced to use heavy drag to get them off the bottom?


Other than the ring size on the first couple of guides, nothing that comes to mind. But that's why the stripper guide on this rod is a 20. That blank bends pretty far back towards the grip, for a 20-40# and a static stress test showed I had some contact with the blank between guides 3 and 4. Had to add a guide and move things a little bit, and change the stripper to 20 to get the mono up where it needed to be. And of course, starting with a full spool adds to line height.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

*Ready for Finish*

Thread work complete, it's compact and not too heavy with a Torium 16.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

drooling.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks expensive


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Chapman5011 said:


> Looks expensive


 LOL. It is and it ain't. Sort of. Obviously the reel costs what it costs. And all I had to pay for were the components and materials. I don't charge myself labor.
But really, compared to high end factory, and without a fancy decorative wrap, not all that bad if somebody was buying it.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Rod*

Very nice! A lot of time invested in that baby...great details and love the color combo.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sexy brother.....green with envy!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Have you wet that line yet?


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Nah, I just got around to finishing it yesterday. Came out really good, I think. Not sure when I'll get outside in my bay to try it, winds are looking really nasty.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

When you post up it would be cool to see that rod bowed up in your hands.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Is that going to be your new snapper rig?


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

LOL. I had it in mind for beeliners, tell the truth. It would work fine for ARS, but for a 20-40#, it really bends pretty good. You'd be raggin' my a$$ again, so those heavier acid rods I did a couple months ago are more likely for Snapper. Those things are kinda like pool cues.
That guy went on the last trip with us, was it Joe? I really like the way that little rod he had, performed, so I tried to build something like that one.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

20-40# should be fine for a$$ raggin.' hopefully we can get out soon and test those bad boys out.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Ready when u and the weather are, pal.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------

